# Have you heard of this NGA Breeder?



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

is this the breeder you speak about in your other post? I didnt see any mention of show quality on the website. the front page even says she breeds for companions. ??


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't see any mention of health testing, only an 'unconditional guarantee on their health.' I would want to know specifically what that meant.

She has a lot of litters in a very short time period. That would be a red flag for me. She doesn't prove her poodles conform to breed standards through showing.

Other people here are far more knowledgeable than I am, but I do know there are many reputable toy breeders who offer high-quality poodles from health-tested parents. IMO, you can do better than this breeder.

If this is the breeder you refer to in your earlier post, I would take the advice of the people who responded to you, and ask for my deposit back.


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is a link to a listing of toy poodle breeders. I was in contact with several of them during my search for Angie, as many also breed miniatures. Many of these breeders are highly respected and very reputable. At the very least,
you can use this list as a starting point if you do decide to cancel with the breeder who you're currently working with.

Toy Poodles, Toy Poodle Breeders, Toy Poodle puppies, Toy Poodles for sale, Directory of Toy Poodle Breeders


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

I'd be curious to know who the parents of the litter are...if I were looking for a white toy I wouldn't go to a red/apricot toy breeder (I personally do not like the look of red or apricot toys, I don't think they look nearly as nice as the white or black toys...even some of the silver are lacking in the conformation department) to get a white...especially not THIS breeder

if I were you I'd follow the link given by minipoodlelover, that is a fantastic starting point for anyone! Or contact your local poodle clubs there will most definitely be a toy breeder located near you that does all of the required health testing and has their dogs out!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

I personally would not go to this person. Lots of dogs & lots of breeding going on. If this was the "breeder" you were talking about in your other post I would get my deposit back. There are other much better "breeders" out there. Also, you might want to consider a Poodle from CPR. 

ON another note- being a groomer are you going to the Atlanta Pet Fair 2012 in the 1st week of March? I will be there with my Spoo Leif from CPR, my OT- Louisa & I think I might try my hand in the Rescue Rodeo. CPR brought 10 dogs last year for the Rescue Rodeo. Anyway, they have a large # of dogs & not all Poodles but you might find what you are looking for in Rescue. They too have Puppies but not always posted. 28 dogs found homes this past month but also 28 dogs came in to rescue. Some pregnant ones as well.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

When you see a breeder list as being "State Agriculture Licensed" it means they are a commercial breeder. way too many flags with this "breeder"


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

3dogs said:


> I personally would not go to this person. Lots of dogs & lots of breeding going on. If this was the "breeder" you were talking about in your other post I would get my deposit back. There are other much better "breeders" out there. Also, you might want to consider a Poodle from CPR.
> 
> ON another note- being a groomer are you going to the Atlanta Pet Fair 2012 in the 1st week of March? I will be there with my Spoo Leif from CPR, my OT- Louisa & I think I might try my hand in the Rescue Rodeo. CPR brought 10 dogs last year for the Rescue Rodeo. Anyway, they have a large # of dogs & not all Poodles but you might find what you are looking for in Rescue. They too have Puppies but not always posted. 28 dogs found homes this past month but also 28 dogs came in to rescue. Some pregnant ones as well.


Yes!! I am going to the Grooming Fair! Would love to meet up with you!
What is CPR?


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

OH and yes!! this is the breeder I speak of in my other post. :argh:


----------



## flightsoffancy (Nov 9, 2011)

minipoodlelover said:


> Here is a link to a listing of toy poodle breeders. I was in contact with several of them during my search for Angie, as many also breed miniatures. Many of these breeders are highly respected and very reputable. At the very least,
> you can use this list as a starting point if you do decide to cancel with the breeder who you're currently working with.
> 
> Toy Poodles, Toy Poodle Breeders, Toy Poodle puppies, Toy Poodles for sale, Directory of Toy Poodle Breeders


Moonfire off this website just contacted me. They might have some, but do not show. 
Are there good breeders out there that don't show? Or would that make them a BYB? Is that a bad thing if they have healthy pups?


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

Carolina Poodle Rescue
Carolina Poodle Rescue


----------



## SarainPA (Nov 18, 2011)

I can see why you felt comfortable at first with this breeder - everything is very "warm and fuzzy" when you read her thoughts on breeding, see the pictures, etc.

Some flags to me are ..
_
No health testing is ever mentioned - other then the regular pup check-ups. What does her "health" guarentee mean? Replacement? Refund? What medical conditions is she talking about?

I didn't see a puppy contract - so it sounds like she will sell to whomever has the money.
This could have prevented the stuff you are going thru right now :-(

Lots of breeding dogs and bitches...lots of puppies. Like it was said earlier, she is a commercial breeder. Doesn't seem like they are kept in a puppy mill situation, but still lots of breedings._

I hope you can resolve this nicely - you seem like such a caring future owner - anyone wouldbe happy to sell you a pup!


----------

